# boer pygmy mix?



## PEARTREEHILL (Sep 9, 2012)

hi everyone, i just adopted 4 pygmies. 2 wether and 2 females. I have a complete boer male. I have heard of difficult births with large boer/pygmy mix. Any truth to this?

i'm thinking of just seperating him from the herd. Maybe just bring him around for my boer female.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be great.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yes...he definately should not be breeding your pygmies. Way to big a difference in size. You'll want to keep them separate. If you want to breed the the pygmy does, find another pygmy or nigerian or cross...they will be the right size and you will have a much better chance of them not having kidding issues. :thumb: Congrats on the little herd!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

If the male is a large breed and the female is a small breed the female will have trouble during birth. If the male is a small breed and the female a large breed it is generally okay. I would seperate ASAP. A boer male breeding with a pygmy female can kill female during childbirth.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Definately separate. Breeding any small breed female to a larger breed buck is very dangerous to the female and her unborn kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If breeding larger and smaller animals together, the female should ALWAYS be the larger one.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Pygmies have difficult births


No, not true. Is the breed known for having more kidding issues than other breeds? In some cases, yes. But to flat out say pygmies have difficult births...is incorrect.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> No, not true. Is the breed known for having more kidding issues than other breeds? In some cases, yes. But to flat out say pygmies have difficult births...is incorrect.


I corrected the post, thank you. I have nothing against the pygmy breed whatsoever and hope I didn't come across that way. (=


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: I just wouldn't want someone new to goats...trying to decide on a breed or something...read that and then not consider pygmies.  No worries.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

OOOOUCHY! That makes my lady parts hurt


----------



## PEARTREEHILL (Sep 9, 2012)

yeah, i think 'm going to just seperate him. not worth the risk. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

When I got my boer doe this year, she came "with" a pygmy doe and a half boer/pygmy! I was pretty amazed and scared for her. Apparently the people were out of town and the pygmy doe got in with the boer buck- they were not very goat savvy and didn't know it happened. They were gone again and came home to this baby they thought was from the boer doe only to realize it was the pygmy's baby. It could have been very bad or fatal with them gone and this poor little girl giving birth to such a large baby.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Why would you want a Boerpigmy cross? I am hoping I don't have that mix. Someone dumped a pigmy mixed buck of some sort in with our Boer does. In my case.. it is smaller buck to bigger Does so the birth process won't be hard. I just don't think too many mix these two different types of breeds on purpose.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's like breeding a Doberman to a Chihuahua.


----------



## GodwardGoatGang (4 mo ago)

PEARTREEHILL said:


> yeah, i think 'm going to just seperate him. not worth the risk. Thanks for all the help everyone.


I needed this too thank you for asking. I have a pygmy that is an awesome mom and awesome at birth, but the only Buck I have right now is in Alpine. She seems to be the only one that wants to hook up with him too LOL my large goats are just not interested in one has not even gone into heat yet. I was considering letting it happen but now no. I mean I already suspected not but wanted to see what other group people have to say about this topic and glad I found a forum on this exact topic. 👊🐐💖


----------

